# DESPICABLE - Father of dead soldier has to pay Westboro Baptist Church



## evangilder (Mar 30, 2010)

> Spring Garden resident Albert Snyder got a bill for $16,500 on Friday -- the latest result of his ongoing legal battle with the Westboro Baptist Church.
> 
> Church members are seeking to recoup costs from federal appeals court, which dismissed Snyder's lawsuit against them. Snyder's lawyer, Sean Summers, said the court declared last week that Snyder was responsible for the costs.
> 
> ...



Father must pay Westboro Baptist Church $16,500 - The York Daily Record


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 30, 2010)

Son of a b!tch!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 30, 2010)

Let me be the first to stand up and say that not all Baptist churches are the same. I'm ashamed that a church in any way affiliated with my own (even if only in name) would do something like this. God may call us to take a stand against sin, yes, but NEVER at the expense of others, and never in such a ....frikkin despicably low manner!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 30, 2010)

Bill O'Reilly tonight said he will pay the court costs. The case hopefully will go to the Supreme Court. Gotta be overturned.

Sickening! The Westboro Baptist Church can go to hell!

TO


----------



## Erich (Mar 30, 2010)

Baptist church my Ass

my own dear beloved Father was a Baptist minister I can imagine he would be turning in his grave over this crapola. 

that bunch of clowns is a cult plain and simple, yeah really preaching the love of Christ aren't they ? !


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 30, 2010)

You gotta be kidding me. I've heard this bitch on the radio and I have nothing but animosity for her and shame for her children. This group will ultimately harm someone violently. Mark my words.


----------



## badbear (Mar 31, 2010)

I wonder what those A**holes would say if some of their own were killed by a terrorist bomb .these soldiers die for us in the name of peace and freedom .BB


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't sound right to me....


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 31, 2010)

I honestly dont know why these people are not being assailed physically by people as pissed off as we are right now...

If I was at one of these funerals and this happened, I WOULD be going to jail for numerous counts of assault... 

It sickens me...


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 31, 2010)

This group protested here about 2 weeks ago at Charleston AFB. They told us not to use that gate and use the alternate gate to go in and out of. 


These people are a bunch of duchebag ass clowns who have nothing better to do than to get their jollys off on the expense of the military.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 31, 2010)

It's not just the military these azzholes hate. I don't associate those people as a church or Baptist. I think it would be a stretch to even call them Christians. Anyone who holds up signs that says "God hates <cause du jour>" is obviously preaching hate. The Anti-Defamation League (ADL) has classified them as a hate group, in the same list as the Aryan Brotherhood, and rightfully so.

A quick read through the ADL site shows examples of their hatred in the words of WBC members and their flyers. They hate America, Jews, most Christians, Blacks, Gays and a litany of others. 
Extremism in America - Westboro Baptist Church: About WBC

These people are ignorant buffoons and their minds are so closed, they aren't even worth talking to, or even listening to. The picture below proves that these people are idiots. With signs like God hates you, and God is your enemy, it's clear to me that they are nothing more than media whores.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2010)

Absolutely terrible. This is one church that I would not mind seeing burned. These people do not deserve to call themselves Christians. What they are doing also has nothing to do with being a church or anything, they spread nothing but hatred.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Mar 31, 2010)

Mother [email protected]@@@@! 

I'm all for Freedom of Speech, but there's no freedom in this! There's no room for discussion or arguement, only animosity and hate. Whoever let these idiots win their hearing and have the father of the deceased pay for compensation is nothing but a peewit, plain and simple.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 31, 2010)

What is unfortunate is some in the media lump these folks into the same group as those who politically "right." These folks are far right wing idiots and are not representative of mainstream America in any way shape or form. It’s horrible that Mr. Snyder has to give these morons a dime. I'd pay them in pennies sent in a barrel mixed with dog sh!t.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 31, 2010)

Like Les said, I'm honestly amazed none of those WBC aholes have gotten killed protesting a funeral. Talk may be cheap, but if they were protesting at a funeral of someone I know, I'd be liable for a few assualt charges.


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 31, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I'd pay them in pennies sent in a barrel mixed with dog sh!t.


Top Gun


> And if you screw up just this much, you'll be flying a cargo plane full of rubber dog sh!t out of Hong Kong!




just makes me p!ssed off just thinking about it. These people need a reality check.


----------



## Erich (Mar 31, 2010)

do not be surprised that in the near future this so-called Christian organization and I still call them a cult of ignorant fools, mysteriously disappears one by one ............


----------



## davparlr (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone can call themselves Baptist or Christian, but calling yourself a commedian does not mean that you are funny. There is nothing these guys are professing here that is Baptist or Christian. I have been a Baptist for all my life and I can tell you, that, being basically conservative, they are one of the most supportive groups of the military personnel and their missions. I just saw one of their signs on TV that says "God Hates You". Strange, the Bible clearly states "God so loved the world....". The only anger Jesus ever displayed was not against sinners but against religious leaders who was distorting Gods message.


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## machine shop tom (Mar 31, 2010)

These cretins are masters at using religion to justify their sick, biased, and un-christian behaviour. 

A pox on them all. Lacking that, just..........well, never mind.


tom


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 31, 2010)

Seeing all their signs, I have one question. Whom doesn't God hate?

This is truly nauseating. If the USCC rules in their favor, perhaps we should pickett the church...


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 31, 2010)

I had to stop reading it, just kept pissing me off!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 31, 2010)

The three 4th circuit appeals judges who made this idiotic ruling need to be removed from the bench!

But I agree with Dan. They would have to pull me off those West Baptist pukes. Jail would almost be worth beating the sh*t out of a few of them.

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, the Bible does talk very strongly (in many different places) about "casting off the false prophets in your midst". It doesn't make exactly clear what height they need to be cast from. I say get every last gold-star mother/father in the United States, and let THEM decide if they get cast out at 30,000 or 40,000 feet....sans parachutes (since the Bible doesn't mention parachutes. Anywhere.). These guys are so far off the scale, I don't even think they qualify as "right-wing" anymore. Davparlr is right...these guys don't even have a clue Who God is.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2010)

Those asswipes are nothing more than a cult thinly veiled as a "Christian" organization...and that's probably only so they can get a tax exempt status from the Government.

I'd have no problems wading into thier midst and get busy busting faces. And my defense would be that I was merely expressing my 1st Amendment rights, too.

You know, wouldn't it be great if they all passed around some of Reverend Jones' Koolade at thier next get-together?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 31, 2010)

So if they want to exercise their 1st Amendment at a funeral, maybe we should exercise our 2nd Amendment?


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 1, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> So if they want to exercise their 1st Amendment at a funeral, maybe we should exercise our 2nd Amendment?



I like it. Efficient, too....since you're already at a funeral....why not add three or four more? Cardboard box, unmarked grave, shouldn't be too hard to manage.


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 1, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> So if they want to exercise their 1st Amendment at a funeral, maybe we should exercise our 2nd Amendment?




I agree, we should use the 2nd Amendment as in example Picture one. But if that doesnt work, I vote for every gun owner to also own what in picture two.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 1, 2010)

It will probably get overturned on appeal. And it is up for appeal. The next court will toss the verdict and that will be that. This thing has too much bad publicity and Judges aren't immune to this sort of thing. It's a stupid decision and they know it.

Down side is the guy is going to be stuck with a ton of legal bills.


----------



## Erich (Apr 1, 2010)

bottom line which these folk seem to forget ................. God hates the sin not the sinner

sadly these people are so warped, hate has infected them so deeply


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm just curious...What would the WBC think if their church was boycotted by a group of the Marine's friends....Oh, say the 1st Marine Division. They could carry signs that say God hates assholes.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 1, 2010)

Hehehehe....."We're here for religious purposes: you can find God, or meet Him."


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 5, 2010)

To use the second ammendment against these folks would not be Christian. To take the Chrisian approach against them would speak more than exercising our frustration on them. Perhaps the best approach would be to stand amongst them with protest signs against their protest. You know, pretend you're one of them and hold a sign that says, "We're a bunch of ingnorant SOB's." Or "God hates our church because we're wrong." Or better yet, "We're a bunch of stupid apostates exercising the right given us by the blood of those died." That way if they throw the first punch, we have the right to defend ourselves.  Aren't there a few states with the "Make My Day Law?"


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 6, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> To use the second ammendment against these folks would not be Christian. To take the Chrisian approach against them would speak more than exercising our frustration on them. Perhaps the best approach would be to stand amongst them with protest signs against their protest. You know, pretend you're one of them and hold a sign that says, "We're a bunch of ingnorant SOB's." Or "God hates our church because we're wrong." Or better yet, "We're a bunch of stupid apostates exercising the right given us by the blood of those died." That way if they throw the first punch, we have the right to defend ourselves.  Aren't there a few states with the "Make My Day Law?"



Heh. Ever see the movie "PCU"? Takes protesting to a whole new level!!!


----------



## Deacon (Apr 6, 2010)

There are those here who do actively protest these "people":

Warriors’ Watch Riders: WE HAVE YOUR BACKS AT HOME!

8)  +  = good!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 6, 2010)

There is also the Patriot Guard riders.
http://www.patriotguard.org/


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 6, 2010)

True but the patriot riders and many of these other groups, as I understand it, form a wall between the protesters and the funeral procession. They generally don't intermix with or infiltrate in the protester mob.


----------



## CONNOCHR (Apr 6, 2010)

Home of the free but some people don't deserve it. Well, the freedom of speech exists today from those who fought and those who died to protect it and giving all of us a useful gift, without the freedom of speech we won't be able to identify the useless, ignorant, hateful people in the world. Secondly, if they have the freedom to protest their twisted thoughts and beliefs we have the freedom to protest against them.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> True but the patriot riders and many of these other groups, as I understand it, form a wall between the protesters and the funeral procession. They generally don't intermix with or infiltrate in the protester mob.



The Warrior's Watch guys don't intermix or infiltrate the protester's mob either. From their mission statement:


> As of June 30, 2008, about 1,427,546 men and women are on active duty in the United States Armed Forces, with an additional 1,458,400 in the seven reserve components. THE WARRIORS’ WATCH RIDERS WILL HONOR EVERY ONE OF THEM.
> 
> Toward that end, the Warriors’ Watch Riders will:
> 
> ...



Both groups are honoring America's warriors and providing escort duty. The key is to make any show of support that will overshadow any protest group.


----------



## chuckn49 (Apr 8, 2010)

My information says that this alleged "Church" is primarily made up of members from one family, many of whom are lawyers. Their "minister", Mr. Phelps, is a disbarred lawyer according to what I have been told. They appear to be very litigious. I just get the feeling that this is not some aberrant Crusade, but a well crafted extortion ring.


----------



## kenbb48 (May 21, 2010)

I'm an EMT I went to the Upper Big Branch mine after the explosion. I was with the families of the miners helping with relief supply and taking care their medical needs. I saw the emotions there if these persons had shown up like they was supposed to it would have been very bad for them. People around here do not take that stuff to kindly.And yes I would have probably helped.


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2010)

This is the local group from around here. Good bunch of guys. I've talked with one of them and thanked him.

LAST PATROL INC


----------



## RabidAlien (May 22, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2010)

I agree, that's pretty dam cool.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 23, 2010)

Amen to these guys. I couldn't do their job without feeling like throwing a punch at one of those WBC @ssholes.


----------



## Trebor (Nov 16, 2011)

sweet jesus....is this the America I live in?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 18, 2011)

Its the America that gives everyone the freedom of thought and speech...even to the lowest turd. Really wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 17, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Its the America that gives everyone the freedom of thought and speech...even to the lowest turd. Really wouldn't have it any other way.


Yes. 
It is not popular speech that needs the protection of the Constitution, it is the unpopular. That being said,
The W.B.C. has been rude, disrespectful, and are proven to be the worst sort of media whores, the type that only "put on the show" when the cameras are running.
Do they deserve physical violence, or even death threats? Because they spout a more virulent form of religion?
Where does it end?
Fred Phelps is a disbarred attourney, but with his daughter and several other family members, they have no shortage of lawyers.
They have it figured out to the very edge of the law, just how far they can go. They want physical attacks. They want your scorn, it feeds their conviction that, they, and they alone, know what god wants.
Never forget that it is not just a publicity stunt, they really believe this stuff.
Youtube has many videos of people trying to discourage the W.B.C. with varing degrees of effectiveness.
The only thing that seems to work is the tactic of flooding their space with overwhelming numbers of people carring signs that are very close in appearance to theirs. Differing in the wording, of course.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 17, 2012)

Njaco, Meatloaf, you both said it perfectly, but it is so very very hard to see these animals in person. I had a post on these cretins several months ago when I was at a local funeral for a KIA soldier. When they started spitting on the procession I lost it. Couple of cops grabbed me before I got too far. Told me they felt the same way but to go home before they had to arrest me.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah, I would have done the same MW. Its frustrating but its a slippery slope.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 17, 2012)

Total truth, reminds me of that thread about desecrated graves in Lybia


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 17, 2012)

Tecnically, spitting on another person is considered assault, according to the law...those douchebags should have been arrested and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law...


----------



## Erich (Apr 17, 2012)

their time is coming ................... you can be assured of it.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 18, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> Tecnically, spitting on another person is considered assault, according to the law...those douchebags should have been arrested and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law...


Yep, try spitting on a cop and see what happens.
They should have been sued by the folks that got spit on.
If it had been captured on video there would be no denying it.
Hit 'em where it hurts, the pocketbook, and they would stop soon enough.
I don't think they will go away when the old [email protected] dies, Shirley the nutjob is there to assume the mantle.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 18, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Total truth, reminds me of that thread about desecrated graves in Lybia


I try to see all side of an issue, This does not mean that I agree with all or any side, necessarily.
I have no sympathy for the W.B.C. cretins, I think their behavior is reprehensible, and I would gladly take part in stopping these idiots.
The method decribed works, and the more video evidence against them, the better!


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 4, 2013)

Update: 2013 and they're still at it, just recently picketed some more soldiers' funerals. I'm an atheist and I know for a fact that what they're doing isn't part of Christianity or any religion for that matter, it's just them hating anyone who won't join their crazy club. They even tried to picket the funeral of a Boston Marathon Bombing victim.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 4, 2013)

Remind me what an atheist is again? Ur words. Not wiki's.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 4, 2013)

Not part of a religion.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 4, 2013)

They are a group of lawyers that created a church most likely for tax exempt status.

They have about as much religion as the sun has beaches...we can only hope that someday, they have a party complete with Jim Jones flavored koolade.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 4, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Remind me what an atheist is again? Ur words. Not wiki's.


Permit me, Procrastinator.
An atheist has no belief in a god. Any god. We are all atheists in some respect, I'm sure you don't believe in dianna, or perhaps, zeus. I, and those like me just go the whole hog, and don't believe in any god or gods.
Nothing personal, and I have made clear that as long as believers don't want to kill me because I don't believe, I have no problem with anyone's beliefs. 
It's just that I have never seen any proof of the existence of a god. 
That's all.
I'd be happy to continue the discussion in a PM, if you would like. I consider myself to be open-minded, and would welcome any input.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 4, 2013)

>Graugeist
I didn't know they were lawyers, maybe someone could get them on tax fraud or something? That'd be an interesting turn of events. Also, did you guys see the news story on them when they first started picketing things? They do "parodies" (NOT. FUNNY.) of songs that are very disrespectful to other religions/races, FOR CHILDREN. Not to mention they have a list of music that allegedly will make children "a homo-***" if they listen to them, and this list contains artists like Nirvana, Queen, and many more. (Also, they say if you find any of these artists' CDs you need to burn them in front of the child, and make sure they are close enough to "feel the heat of the fire") So if they really are lawyers they are thorough in keeping up their image as crazy.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's a rundown on those assclowns...
Westboro Baptist Church - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, what motivates this kind of a&holery?


----------



## mikewint (Jun 5, 2013)

Grandpappy told my Pappy: "Son, there's two kinds of people in the word, the Righteous and the Unrighteous and it's always the Righteous that do the dividing"


----------



## BlackSheepTwoOneFour (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2013)

The Westboro Baptist "Church" is just a hate group, plain and simple.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 9, 2013)

I hate how they keep claiming first amendment whenever someone tries to sue them, it was not made to allow do*chery, it makes me want to beat them to death with the Bill of Rights. It would be both a slow AND ironic death.


----------



## Aozora (Jun 11, 2013)

Why pay any attention to these moronic mongrels? People like this thrive on the hatred and anger of others because it confirms in their own sick minds that they are right: to quote from their site:



> 0 - nanoseconds of sleep that WBC members lose over your opinions and feeeeellllliiiiiings.



If they don't care, why the hell should anyone bother to give them extra publicity and/or attention? If they are too **** scared to face the real world and would rather stay comfy and cosy in their self-built insane asylum, spouting their delusional crap, let 'em - the true harm they do is to themselves; can you imagine what it must be like having so much hatred eating away at your soul and spirit every single second of your miserable life?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2013)

Bingo! The less attention they get, the better. That is a big part of their schtick, attention whores.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2013)

and picking and choosing who can use the Bill of Rights and who can't is a violation of the Bill of Rights. So, however nasty they are, they have a right to be. Now what we need to get rid of are male speedo beach wear!


----------



## Readie (Jun 11, 2013)

We watched a TV programme here about the Westboro Bapist Church people.
Our countries share a tolerant 'freedom of speech' ethic but, these deliberately offensive idiots abuse the privilege.
I'm never sure whether its a good thing to show these programmes or not as I agree with Evan that the publicity / notoriety adds fuel to their fire.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 11, 2013)

Njaco said:


> and picking and choosing who can use the Bill of Rights and who can't is a violation of the Bill of Rights. So, however nasty they are, they have a right to be. Now what we need to get rid of are male speedo beach wear!


Yep, as I stated earlier, it isn't popular speech that needs the protection, it is unpopular. Once we lose that, it's all over.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jun 12, 2013)

I am 110% with Paul on that and I am usually very thick-skined about word/names but there is just something about these people, their signs, and who and what they choose to picket that sets me off. I ran into these "people" just once at a soldiers burial and lost it. I started a post about it which the mods wisely closed. I was in no state of mind to be civil. Even now... enough said


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 13, 2013)

Feel very sorry for their children. Brainwashed puppets everyone of them.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 13, 2013)

From my point of view, the WBC has stepped beyond the well-worn shadow of the 1st ammendment the moment they insult others.

The 1st ammendment was authored to offer protection to groups and individuals who wished to speak out against the government without fear of reprisal. Not offer protection to douchebags who want to dance in the city streets naked, idiots who pretend to be decorated service members, corporate advertising agencies looking to fleece the public while lining thier pockets, mouth-breathing a-holes who create hateful cults and on and on and on...

Methinks this world is simply going to hell in a handcart much too quickly


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2013)

....and picking up speed.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Feel very sorry for their children. Brainwashed puppets everyone of them.



Not all the time. Remember Madalyn Murray O'Hair and her son Bill?

William J. Murray - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mikewint (Jun 14, 2013)

While I don't believe as Madalyn did her suit was to prevent "CUMPULSORY" prayer and Bible reading in a "PUBLIC" school. I did then and do now still agree that she had every right to file that suit. Freedom cuts both ways and to compell anything limits that freedom. 
So like I posted I am with Paul totally. Protecting the popular is easy. Yea, I know, I talk the talk but it is SO D*mn hard to always walk the walk


----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 1, 2018)

The guy who created the "church" was Fred Phelps (he's dead): From what I remember about him, he was actually a pretty intelligent individual, and was somewhat of an athlete (boxing), who managed to secure an appointment to West Point. In the year between graduating HS and entering West Point (he graduated a year early for one reason or another), he had developed an interest in religion and never attended. 

Though his initial beliefs did not appear too fanatical by the standards of the time, they became aggressive fairly fast, and had actually found himself in brawls. He would be described as a Five-Point Calvinist, who believed that most people were pre-destined by God to go to hell, and only a small elect would be destined to see the gates of Heaven. Of course, his narcissistic personality, would lead him to naturally believe he was one of these "elects".

At some point (probably in the 1950's), he was either drunk or high out his face and gunned down a dog that crossed onto his property (his property was not clearly marked) if I recall. The people who lost their dog sued him, tow which he defended himself and won; he then counter-sued. Realizing the power of the legal-system, he started launching lawsuits against anybody he could . The fact that he gunned down somebody's dog also angered some people who went to his church, who left.

He would eventually go to law school and, while he took up many civil-rights cases, he would prove to be a crooked lawyer prone to litigious suits and extortion (sue somebody, then tell them if they gave him some money up front, he'd drop the charges -- he even did this to his clients -- well former clients at least). Since he was a narcissistic bastard, he saw everything as revolving around him, and made his kids go to law-school, overriding their own desires and dreams in life to "defend the church", which in this case meant "adding manpower to support his lawsuits".

His civil-rights work would actually get him an award by the NAACP, but the thing was -- he was a racist: He basically felt that white people were the servants of God, and black people were the servants of white people -- servants of the servant. He defended them as a result to an extent, and probably also to look good (he seemed to fool the NAACP): To keep the status quo, he would often sue, but settle out of court, rather than push to verdict -- policy only changes when a verdict is passed.

It probably wouldn't be surprising that he was an abusive bastard: He threw his wife down the stairs once, dislocating her shoulder, and prevented her from seeking medical care; he beat the shit out of his kids countless times: Girls and boys got the leather strap at first, then the boys would later get the mattock handle (a mattock is a pick-axe, the handle is about twice the density of a baseball bat) causing all sorts of bruising, probably some bleeding, and bone-chipping. In one case, child protective services were called in as one of his kids had exhibited signs of shock in school -- remember, this was around 1968 -- you had to damned near kill your kid to get that to happen!

In addition to having an unsavory personality to begin with, he had substance abuse issues. At the very least, he would have an alcohol addiction prior to going to law-school. After this point, his addiction would grow to include uppers (amphetamine and methamphetamine) and downers (barbituates). Though he would kick the drug habit, detoxifying himself, and also going on a starvation diet, he would go from being tall and pudgy to bony thin. 

Now anything that seems good for Fred Phelps almost always has a way of going bad, and it did: He became a health-nut; then proceeded to force his kids along for the ride. Being naturally athletic, he found he was quite adept at running considerable distances, and would eventually be able to run marathon distances -- something he forced his kids to do also. At first, the local media was actually quite impressed, and then rather dismayed when they found out they were being forced to do this, as it's not really healthy for people that are pre-pubescent (his kids ranged from pre-pubescent to teenagers). He also had plenty of time for all this as he had been suspended for practicing law due to his legal practices.

He would be suspended several times actually, and eventually disbarred in the state of Kansas. This also kept him out of Federal courts for awhile as well, though when he came back, him and his kids were involved and, by God he started right where he left off. His actions might very well have gotten more aggressive rather than less, and him and his children were basically on the verge of being disbarred. He agreed to a deal that would see him surrender his license, and his kids would keep theirs. While they figured this would be good because plea-bargains generally deny one the right to appeal and theoretically stopped him from practicing law.

It didn't stop his sons and daughters as, once their suspensions ran out, they were capable of going back to practice law. At about this point in time, he started a crusade in a Park (Gage Park) which was supposedly an area where homosexuality was commonly practiced. The protests we mostly know him for started at around this point, but he wasn't picketing the funerals of soldiers, he would picket the funerals of people who were either known to be homosexuals and/or those who had died of HIV/AIDS. The purpose of this was largely out of a way to make money.

He filmed all his protests so anything done could be used as ammunition in a lawsuit
He exploited periods of time where people were highly emotional, such as funerals, and likely to be easier goaded into acts of aggression
Said acts of aggression would be used to file lawsuits when possible
His sadistic impulses probably would be gratified by doing this too. In other words, he actually wanted people to fight him. Though most people would find this prospect undesirable, he wasn't a particularly anxious man, he liked to fight and was also quite willing to take a few bruises and broken bones if it would allow his kids to sock 'em with a massive lawsuit.

Eventually either after 9/11 or after the invasion of Iraq he switched his campaign from "God Hates Fags" to "God Hates America" and started protesting the funerals of military personnel who died in war. His claim that because the country as a whole tolerated homosexuality, we are all evil -- at least that's his pretext -- the real reason was the same as before. Get angry and emotional people to attack him; then use that to set-up a lawsuit. I'm frankly amazed by the fact that he never got shot by some of these people.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2018)

Thread is over 5 years old and everyone knows who bat-sh!t crazy Fred was


----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 1, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Thread is over 5 years old and everyone knows who bat-sh!t crazy Fred was


Actually I wasn't sure to what extent you knew his motivations and so forth.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2018)

He and his group were also forbidden to enter Canada because of their beliefs


----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 3, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> He and his group were also forbidden to enter Canada because of their beliefs


Smart move!


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 4, 2018)

There really isn't much difference between extreme groups like WBC and the Taliban or Boko Haram except the last two are in countries without competent law enforcement. 

When a group decides some human beings are less than human, the next step is killing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 9, 2021)

citraterbol said:


> The case is on appeal to the Supreme Court. No one is being made to pay anything yet.



FYI - this thread has been inactive for over 2 1/2 years.


----------

